# Cedar Creek WMA



## chilidawg (Oct 19, 2017)

A buddy and I are going down for the Nov 9-11 hunt and we are looking for information on the camp sites. Are they pretty decent or are we going to have to cut our area out just to camp? Also, how are the roads on the WMA? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 21, 2017)

Roads have always been good there IMO. Plenty of spots to camp along the roads but keep in mind there will be 900+ people there for that hunt so might want to grab a spot early.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 2, 2017)

Camping is primitive - no running water - but the camping areas are flat and have been mowed.


----------



## delacroix (Nov 4, 2017)

You can camp anywhere on national forest lands.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 4, 2017)

This map shows the location of campsites within Cedar Creek WMA.   Not sure of the rules on other national forest lands.

https://web.archive.org/web/2015050...ion4/Cedar_Creek_WMA/Cedar_Creek_WMA_Line.pdf


----------



## GoneShootn (Nov 16, 2017)

delacroix said:


> You can camp anywhere on national forest lands.



How does that apply to Cedar Creek? Is there a national forest overlap?


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Nov 16, 2017)

> How does that apply to Cedar Creek? Is there a national forest overlap?


Cedar Creek is made up of NF land but it's managed as a WMA. You have to camp in one of the designated areas.


----------



## delacroix (Nov 16, 2017)

GoneShootn said:


> How does that apply to Cedar Creek? Is there a national forest overlap?



From the reg.s: "Camping is allowed anywhere on National Forest Lands unless otherwise indicated or signed. Forest Service regulations govern outdoor recreation on WMAs located on National Forest Lands."

Most of Cedar Creek WMA is over a portion of Oconee NF that is managed by GA DNR.

Beware that some spots you might like to camp for a hunt will be staked out ahead of time. There are groups who have camped and hunted in the same spots for years and years; kind of like their own little hunt club but on public ground.


----------



## savage (Nov 17, 2017)

You can camp anywhere on NF property.  This includes all of cedar Creek Wma.


----------

